# maltese tearing and hair poking



## Didi97 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi. I am a new maltese mommy who wants some information about tear staining and hair growing from who have full coat maltese.
I brought him from a good breeder, and he had tear stain since he was puppy teething. He is 10 month old now, so removed the teeth. I have been caring the stain for several month and it got much better. However, the problem is his hair stylist cut the hair around the eyes and I am trying to let the hair grow. The breeder said that I have to trim the hair around his eyes a little bit so that the hair don't irritate his eyes. Do you think that the hairs won't irritate his eye when his hair grow long? what should I do to keep away his hair from the eye?
(please check my maltese's current hair length)







Do you always tie your baby's muzzle hair?


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I found it better for Polly to not cut the hair, just comb. Because, yes, as it grows out it will poke the eye. He will have more tear production while teething so that will slow now. Do not let the groomer cut around his eyes!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this may also depend upon the type of hair your dog has. Some may always have those wispy baby hairs that fall down. I tried for years to not cut hair around the eyes. My boys are 4 & 5 yo and I recently started trimming a little more under the eyes and on top of the nose. My dogs have very short noses, which is adorable, but I think a shorter muzzle makes it harder to keep hair out of eyes. Always a problem with hair on muzzle sticking up, so I finally trimmed that too! Now considering cutting off topknots, since my arthritis is bad and also everyone always thinks my boys are girls! Pretty boys, I say! :wub:


----------

